# Squeaking sound while turning...



## clutch (Apr 15, 2005)

*Whats going on room, maybe someone could help me out. When I turn my 93 Nissan Altima hard to the right more than the left I hear this squeaking sound, not a squeal just sounds odd. Anything you might have heard of. *


----------



## licklemanbklyn2g3 (Jan 15, 2004)

its ur belts that r making that squealing sound


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

clutch said:


> *Whats going on room, maybe someone could help me out. When I turn my 93 Nissan Altima hard to the right more than the left I hear this squeaking sound, not a squeal just sounds odd. Anything you might have heard of. *


you are not supposed to turn the wheel to full lock. that puts a strain on the power steering pump. if your belts are old or loose, they will squeal at full-lock.


----------

